# Lifetime Sports is back!



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

Good Stuff, I will stop bye on my next trip to Sudbury, from Timmins.


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats to you and Roger, hope you guys do well in your new venture.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*awsome!*

wow.. great news Kelly.. congrats.. I kind of new that somehow you'd revive the old business, sudbury has never been the same since your parents retired .. the first time..

Gilles


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

Great news! Lifetime Sports was always a great archery shop.


----------



## LIFETIMEGIRL (Aug 11, 2008)

*Lifetime Sports Xmas hours*

Happy Holidays, everyone!
If you are still looking for something for the archer in your life, Lifetime Sports' holiday hours will be as follows:
Mon. Dec. 22 & Tues. Dec. 23 10am - 9pm
Wed. Dec. 24 10am - 3pm
Thurs. Dec. 25 & Fri. Dec. 26 CLOSED
Sat. Dec. 27 9am - 6pm
Sun. Dec. 28 CLOSED
Mon. Dec. 29 & Tues. Dec. 30 10am - 9pm
Wed. Dec. 31 10am - 3pm
Thurs. Jan. 1 CLOSED
Fri. Jan. 2 10am - 9pm
Sat. Jan. 3 9am - 6pm
Sun. Jan. 4 CLOSED
Jan. 5 we'll be back to our regular hours of operation. Our 2008 bows are 10% off right now. Keep your arrow on the rest, your car on the road, have a safe, merry Christmas and a happy New Year!
Roger & Kelly


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*I hope you don't mind but I'm going to use this oper.*

*5thANNUAL*

*March Madness
Indoor 3-D Shoot 
Hosted by
Onaping Falls Archery Club
March 21, 2009*

·	Shoot will be held at St. Charles College, 1400 Hawthorne Dr. (off Falconbridge Rd)

·	Open to ALL ages ALL classes (Cross Bow’s included) 

·	Registration 8 am, shoot starts at 9;45 am (rolling start)

·	Entry Fees include lunch:

§	$30.00/adult
§	$25.00/senior
§	$15.00/junior (ages 12 to 16)
§	$5.00/cadet (ages 11 and under) 

·	Shoot at 20 indoor 3-D targets (come see our life-like range) 

·	Vendors will be on site to demo equipment 

·	Spectators Welcome (no entry fee), Lunch available $5.00

·	Looking for Sponsors and Volunteers

For additional information call:

Alain Carriere
705-855-3238
[email protected]


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Responses*

Well, if the March Madness shoot goes as well as the responses I'm getting in the shop, this should be the best one to date.
I hope to see you all there, bring someone new with you also, the more the merrier.
Enjoy the shoot, I know Big Al is going to make it great with all the help he gets from all the super volunteers he has every year.

Roger


----------

